# "pelvic calcifications" on radiology scan'



## AmandaW (Jun 14, 2017)

I know this is interventional but I didn't see a thread for Diagnostic Radiology.   
I was hoping to find clarity with the radiologist's wording for 'pelvic calcifications' as to what the diagnosis
code would be. 
The radiologist almost always says 'which are most likely phleboliths'. But with saying "most likely", I don't think I should code as such, right?


When I look up definition......


Calcification in pelvis:
Calcification is the accumulation of calcium salts in a body tissue. It normally occurs in the formation of bone, but calcium can be deposited abnormally in soft tissue, causing it to harden. Calcifications may be classified on whether there is mineral balance or not, and the location of the calcification. Calcification may also refer to the processes of normal mineral deposition in biological systems, such as the formation of stromatolites or mollusc shells.



Phlebolith Definition......
A phlebolith is a small local, usually rounded, calcification within a vein. These are very common in the veins of the lower part of the pelvis, and they are generally of no clinical importance. When located in the pelvis they are sometimes difficult to differentiate from kidney stones in the ureters on X-ray. 


I was thinking possibly just abnormal findings on abdominal radiology scan?   R93.5    (??)


----------

